# Who wants some free cigars?!



## levell3 (Dec 31, 1999)

OK, doing the annual spring cleaning of the humidors and need to get rid of some of the aged and old to make room for the fresh and new. 

Some of these are lawn smokes, some are primos, anyhew love to part with some of these and make a sampler for a newbie. 

So going to do a quick and easy contest:

First newbie (join date less than 1 year) lowland gorilla that can guess the color of my first car will win this random selection of stogies shipped to them at no cost  And here's a hint, avoid the basic colors like red, black, white, etc.

Good luck everyone and I'll check in periodically. Oh and limit 1 guess per person unless no one guesses it today.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Less than a year, cool. How about: Orange


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

levell3 said:


> OK, doing the annual spring cleaning of the humidors and need to get rid of some of the aged and old to make room for the fresh and new.
> 
> Some of these are lawn smokes, some are primos, anyhew love to part with some of these and make a sampler for a newbie.
> 
> ...


seafoam green


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

ummm....yellow?


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Primer! (Is that a valid color?)


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

pink


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

maroon


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

robins egg blue


----------



## Smell the Colors (Feb 15, 2006)

purple


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

well, I turned 1 today, so good luck everyone else!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

mmblz said:


> well, I turned 1 today, so good luck everyone else!


Congrats, Julian.


----------



## croatanita (Sep 8, 2005)

Turquoise!


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

How about stainless steel? (hey it *could* have been a DeLorean)


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm going with Purple....... It could happen.:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Metallic mint green ( just watched my cousin vinny again ).


----------



## joecrouton (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll have to go with Rust brown


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm out, but good luck to all. I've gotten some great smokes from Noel in the past. 

Ron


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

gold


----------



## Smell the Colors (Feb 15, 2006)

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> I'm going with Purple....... It could happen.:r


You must have missed my post. I don't know if he'll let you post a different color since you repeated one.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Lime green???????


----------



## scc135 (Feb 6, 2006)

beige


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

I'll guess metallic pea soup green. u


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Red


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

The beautiful color of "Bond-o", kinda tannish


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Ummm... trick question - you have never owned a car . (Actually I don't know that, but that's my guess 'cuz I like it.)


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Fuscia


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

olive


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

grey


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

light yellow, more of a cream color.


----------



## adriel1982 (Mar 4, 2006)

silver


----------



## Smokey McSmokerson (Sep 13, 2005)

periwinkle


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

multicolored, different colored body panels.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

metallic bronze.

That was what my first car was. AMC Hornet hatch back.

Stacey


----------



## levell3 (Dec 31, 1999)

No winner yet but a couple answers are in the right vein and one is sooo close that if no gets it I'll declare them the winner.


----------



## levell3 (Dec 31, 1999)

Warhorse545 said:


> metallic bronze.
> 
> That was what my first car was. AMC Hornet hatch back.
> 
> Stacey


OK, that was quick! Stacey you hit the nail on the head right after I posted saying there hadn't been a winning answer yet. Check out the times on the posts! Well congrats newbie, please "PM" your info and I'll get out your prize this weekend and thanks for playing and welcome to the jungle


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow really? Hell I was going with what was my first color of a car. 


What was the car you had?

And well I have been here less then a year, not sure if I still rate newbie. Maybe greenhorn. 

Stacey


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

I got stuck trying to spell 'umber' for brunt umber...

btw 1st car, brown, orange, & yellow Bobcat (Pinto looking). Dad bought it for me and my 2 sisters to drive. Needless to say, It was MY car. They wouldn't even stand next to it!! 

VinnDog.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Smell the Colors said:


> You must have missed my post. I don't know if he'll let you post a different color since you repeated one.


Muahahahaha Just my luck.


----------

